# Can a Compound Bow be considered a Firearm



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

After reading the Michigan State Law Definition of a Firearm. I was wondering if a compound bow could be considered a firearm. 

*752.841 *Firearms*; definition.* 

Sec. 1.
For the purposes of this act the word firearm shall mean any weapon or device from which is propelled any missile, projectile, bullet, shot, pellet or other mass by means of explosives, compressed air or gas, or by means of springs, levers or other mechanical device.


Like if you use a release than your using a mechinical device to fire the bow. Also the bow uses pulleys and other types of mechanical devices to operate. I bring this question up because I was asked by a person who can not posess a firearm if they could still hunt with a bow. After reading the state law definition I am saying no.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

this is a very good question based on the wording of the law


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I work in Law enforcement so I told the guy no. Not saying I am right but I told him if he wanted to hunt he would have to do it with a traditional bow using his fingers. He was not happy about that. This would also remove him from being able to use a crossbow as well.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

If that is true than compound bows should only be used during firearm season, and not during archery season? Man that is a confusing one!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> If that is true than compound bows should only be used during firearm season, and not during archery season? Man that is a confusing one!


I would have to disaggree to you saying that it would have to be used during firearm season. Being the DNR allows Compound Bows for Archery Hunting. 

But by the definition I would believe that a Compound Bow could be considered a Firearm. 

Even if you use a Traditional Bow with a mechanical release, then that would be could be considered a firearm.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats true, considering they let disabled people use crossbows during archery season as well, it was just a thought I had. It just seems like the wording they use on most things can be interpertied in many ways. Boehr should know the anwser to this one though, he was a CO.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I think it could be either way, at least on this subject. Again it could end up being the perception of the law. But we will find out.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Since I see where this is going.... And im guesing the person asking the question has a felonly.

He can to use a compound bow during archery season... He can use a release. He can also use a compound bow or a crossbow to hunt during fire arms season too.

Some times all law enforcement officals dont know the correct wording of the law and interperate it diffrent ways..

This is not only my own oppinion but the two dnr officers that work in my area and also the state police & ATF anwser that I recieved.

"Even if you use a Traditional Bow with a mechanical release, then that would be could be considered a firearm."

Man give me a break... and get your facts straight.... maybe you should jump on a crusade and arrest all hunters that have been convicted of felonlys who hunt with compound bows and use a release.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Relax a little ok, I am just going by how the state law is written. I am not out to arrest anyone at all. I deal with enough inmates as it is. Going around and arresting anyone out in the woods that is using a bow to hunt with that is a felon. Well that is not going to do nothing good at all. That maybe the way he feeds himself in the winter and spring months. 

I was just asking a simple question. Could a Compound bow be considered a firearm. 

By the way the law is written, Yes it could be considered a firearm, it uses pulleys, majority of people that use compounds use some type of mechanical release or trigger. 




Fishcapades said:


> Since I see where this is going.... And im guesing the person asking the question has a felonly.
> 
> He can to use a compound bow during archery season... He can use a release. He can also use a compound bow or a crossbow to hunt during fire arms season too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry if I came off harsh.... its just a very sore subject with my family and I.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Fishcapades said:


> Sorry if I came off harsh.... its just a very sore subject with my family and I.


Ain't no big deal, at least to me that is. I posted this up for debate. Being it is about the state law on firearms definition I thought it would be right to put it in the Law Forum. 

In my opinion, the definition of a firearm, is something that uses some type of explosive, or compressed gas to send a projectile or something of mass a distance. So basically a gun, cannon, air rifle/pistol, or something else along those lines. 

I think the law needs to be refined and have mechanical device removed from it. Being a release for a bow is a mechanical device.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I'm very interested in what Boehr has to say also, mainly because today I'm taking my new Reflex to the local bow shop right after work, and I brought in inside so it wouldn't sit out in my closed up truck all day in 90 degree heat....

Sure hope I didn't inadvertently bring a "firearm" into work! :yikes:


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

A compound bow is *NOT* a firearm regardless of what devices are used in conjunction with the compound bow or any other type of bow.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks Boehr!!


----------



## huntsalot (Aug 30, 2006)

bigcountrysg said:


> After reading the *Michigan State Law Definition* of a Firearm..........
> 
> *752.841 *Firearms*; definition.*


That is NOT the MI definition of a firearm. It is the definition of a firearm as it pertains to Public Act 10 of 1952 "Death or Injuries from Firearms" and applies to that statute only when trying to prosecute someone for that crime only.

The actual MI definition of a FIREARM is covered under Act 189 of 1959 and it is this definition that would apply to a felon being in possession of a firearm and any other crime that does not specifically define a firearm:

*8.3t &#8220;Firearm&#8221; defined.* 
Sec. 3t.
The word &#8220;firearm&#8221;, *except as otherwise specifically defined in the statutes*, shall be construed to include any weapon from which a dangerous projectile may be propelled by using explosives, gas or air as a means of propulsion, except any smooth bore rifle or handgun designed and manufactured exclusively for propelling BB's not exceeding .177 calibre by means of spring, gas or air.
 
*History:* Add. 1959, Act 189, Imd. Eff. July 22, 1959



http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(5d2dnh45m340qe55iswxnkem))/mileg.aspx?page=getobject&objectname=mcl-752-841&queryid=18599016&highlight=firearms#top

Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

No....it can't. No way, no how.

The Statutes are very clear on this......as Huntsalot has provided.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

This one got ........ CLOSED


----------

